# First Light on the Backlakes



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I took this picture as I was running through the marsh in my flats boat, it turned out pretty nice. I'm just getting into editing photos and wondered if anyone can touch this one up and make it look a little better.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What a great shot !


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

*Cleaned it up*

Tried a few things per your request

I tried to cut out the bow of your boat - but couldn't get it to where you couldn't tell

Mainly adjusted the light and sharpened it a bit

I actually like the blur from the original though


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

yea, you lose the feeling when you lose the blur!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

using Picasa2:
horizon straighten
sharpen
auto contrast
fill light

(i tried using the brightness thing but it changed the colours)


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

galbayfisher said:


> yea, you lose the feeling when you lose the blur!!


i _think_ the moody feeling goes when the light is increased, not so much the blur decreased. make sense?

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Another try at it. 

Straightened a little.

Adjusted some color in sky.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice capture! I like the blur too, I feel like I'm on the boat with you.

Here's my attempt. I saturated the colors a little, leveled the horizon, and played with the contrast a bit.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Another try at it.
> 
> Straightened a little.
> 
> Adjusted some color in sky.


What an awesome job! Guys y'all are great at this, thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thought I would play also.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

And one more.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

grayfish said:


> And one more.


Right Click, Set as Background, Click.

Thanks!!! Very sharp.


----------

